
Somerdale to Skarbimierz - luu
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v39/n08/james-meek/somerdale-to-skarbimierz
======
jwilk
> But under Polish law, a ‘permanent’ contract can actually mean a job that is
> renewed, or not, every month.

Uh, no?

------
mieses
Probably this liberal Scottish author would be happier with more Syrian
refugees in the UK and fewer Polish migrant workers.

